# Problem first time



## Faith_Life (Aug 13, 2011)

As a very religious person, in regards to sex I have been saving myself for marriage. While my wife made a few mistakes as a teenager she has since reclaimed her virginity emotionally and mentally. We have been dating 6 years and never even seen eachother naked.

So a few days ago, on the night of our honeymoon, when I go to dive into her womanly canyon for the first time, I can see she is a little nervous I didn't think much of it because obviously I was too. But then she tells me she can't do this, because my penis is too large and it's going to hurt her.

I'm not sure what to do about this. We tried again but it is simply far to thick for her vagina. 

Has anyone else had this problem? How did you go about solving it?


----------



## ItHappenedToMe (Aug 5, 2011)

Penis reduction surgery


----------



## Faith_Life (Aug 13, 2011)

Has anyone had this done?


----------



## ItHappenedToMe (Aug 5, 2011)

Faith, the vagina is made to pass a baby through. Unless her hymen is still intact, there shouldn't be a problem.

Have you considered she may be nervous, and not relaxed?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My first (after a year of dating and age 21) was 9 inches and it hurt like a beyotch, I'm not gonna lie.

But you get used to it and it was great for 2 more years 

My husband is very large as well....the first time was, well, horrifying LOLOLLLL But now it's my 'normal'.  

Just be gentle..it will be ok.


----------



## piqued (Mar 25, 2010)

lot's of lubrication. go very slow. let her read these responses. she has to KNOW that her vagina WILL adjust to your size. As another poster said, that canal can pass babies through and was made to accommodate penises of all shapes and sizes (well, maybe not square ones :lol: )


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

ItHappenedToMe said:


> Faith, the vagina is made to pass a baby through. Unless her hymen is still intact, there shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Have you considered she may be nervous, and not relaxed?


Not really true. If her cervix is low or her vagina is short, then he could be bumping up against her cervix which can be very painful.

I hate when I'm ovulating-- my cervix is lower and hubs bruises it. OUCH!


----------

